# Solved: Programming Cable for Radio Shack Pro-79 Scanner



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

I need pinout information on the serial 9-pin D-Sub to mini-headphone cable that is part of the Radio Shack #20-048 software and hardware package. I have the software for programming the frequencies into the unit but I am not sure if I have the correct cable.

I was looking through my collection of computer cables and found three that have those plugs on them. I would like to find out if any of them have the correct wiring BEFORE I start plugging things in.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Can't you just check and see if Radio Shack will help? You could also see if they have the cable and measure it in the store.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

According to the Radio Shack web site, the #20-048 kit is a legacy item which I assume would mean no longer being sold in any stores. You can download the software from the #20-048 support page but there is no link for a user manual or any other documentation.

I could not find any form page on the site or an e-mail link for product technical support. The drop down subject list on their "contact us" form dealt with issues relating to using the site, billing questions, warranty and RMA information, order status, etc.

None of the three cables that I have show any kind of logo or part numbers molded in. I may just ohm them out to see if they have the same configurations


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Is this for headphones? That shouldn't be too difficult to sort out I would imagine. What's the 9 wires for I wonder.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Yes the cable plugs into the scanner's headphone jack and it definitely has tip, ring and sleeve contact areas. However, the scanner's audio output is made for a mono earphone only. I tried a stereo headphone when we first got the scanner and only got sound in one ear.

The Radio Shack software only downloads data to the scanner and can not read it back. It does somehow know if a scanner is attached or not. The scanner also needs to be put into a wired programming mode in order to download the data.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'd look for someone on the web that has one and see if you can get them to ring it out for you.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

I did a bit of searching with Google before posting here and found a number of web sites related to scanner radios. People were asking for the same information but nobody had a definitive answer.

I checked all three of the cables and they both have the same pinout:

Headphone tip <-> 9 Pin D-Sub Pin 3
Headphone ring <-> 9 Pin D-Sub Pin 2
Headphone sleeve <-> 9 Pin D-Sub Pin 5

When I went to check out the functions of the pins on the 9 pin plug, I discovered that the plugs on the cables were the same gender (male pins) as the typical 9 pin RS-232 socket on a PC. I think that I may have a small bag of mating female sockets somewhere in the garage. If I find them I may play around with making some kind of gender bending adapter.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Hard to know what the actual pinout is, though with a headphone jack, you can't have more than the three connections. 

I'd consider looking inside the radio to see which three are connected.


----------



## K7M (Feb 27, 2000)

I found this. 
http://www.glyff.net/software/prolink/datacable-gre1.php


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

We have a WINNER!  I didn't come up with that one in my search.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Thank you very much *K7M* for finding the link. :up: Also, thank you JohnWill for your support.  Looks like I will be making up a female-female 9 pin adapter this weekend.

Now, I am going to be wondering about the purpose of the cables that I have and why I have three of them.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

cwwozniak said:


> Thank you very much *K7M* for finding the link. :up: Also, thank you JohnWill for your support.  Looks like I will be making up a female-female 9 pin adapter this weekend.
> 
> Now, I am going to be wondering about the purpose of the cables that I have and why I have three of them.


Maybe one of them is the right cable, now you can check!


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Made an adapter out of a couple of female DB-9 connectors:


```
[SIZE="4"]PC End <-> Cable End
 Pin 3     Pin 2
 Pin 5     Pin 5[/SIZE]
```
Worked fine once I installed the software on our older desktop PC that still has a serial port.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Success is just a good feeling.


----------



## K7M (Feb 27, 2000)

Thank you for sharing your results and glad I could help

Bernie


----------

